# Post Christmas-Related Stuff You've DUG.



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 9, 2015)

Post Only what You have Dug, not bought or what others have dug, that pertains to Christmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ornament. [] Other examples of what you might include (if you're struggling to find something) are the Merry Christmas block, a Christmas Coca-Cola, a "Token of Good Cheer," &c.No, this is Not a thread for Christmas digs. Make your own.[8D]


----------

